

Snappy HTML5 demonstration - adrianwaj
http://apirocks.com/html5/html5.html

======
olalonde
Was posted on HN a few weeks ago... still upvoted because it's great :)

------
jeffyg
What set of books or resources would you recommend as a good introduction to
this trifecta of technologies? (HTML5/CSS/Javascript)

~~~
bd
Mark Pilgrim's "Dive into HTML5" book draft:

<http://diveintohtml5.org/>

ppk on JavaScript:

<http://www.quirksmode.org/js/contents.html>

Mozilla's documentation:

<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/HTML/HTML5>

CSS3 Preview:

<http://www.css3.info/preview/>

HTML5 draft specification:

<http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-work/multipage/>

~~~
jeffyg
Much obliged; thank you!

------
nate
Worked well on Safari. But this was funny:

"Chrome Frame Minimal effort for bringing IE6, 7 and 8 up to the latest HTML5
technologies"

I loaded it up in IE8 and chose not to use the chrome frame. The presentation
returned a javascript error and nothing at all to read. Just a blank page now
in IE 8.

This stuff is awesome, but what sucks is I fear that it's going to be way too
hard to convince people to install something called a chrome frame to view the
stuff they want. Although it was once that way with Flash, so maybe history
will repeat.

------
eplanit
In other words, a Snappy Chrome Demo:

(from the disclaimer)

The presentation was originally meant to run in Google Chrome. Some
experimental features might or might not be coded to run in other browsers for
now.

------
DLWormwood
Darn, it crashes Safari on my iPad. Ironic given that the iDevices are the
ones providing onus to developers to use HTML5 in the first place. /-:

~~~
eelco
Works pretty well on my iPhone though. It totally breaks the back button, but
I love that I can swipe left and right to navigate.

~~~
audionerd
Wow, really? I didn't realize you could swipe in this presentation. Looks like
this was all it took to implement?

    
    
      var addTouchListeners = function() {
        document.addEventListener('touchstart', function(e) {
          touchStartX = e.touches[0].pageX;
        }, false);
        document.addEventListener('touchend', function(e) {
          var pixelsMoved = touchStartX - e.changedTouches[0].pageX;
          var SWIPE_SIZE = 150;
          if (pixelsMoved > SWIPE_SIZE) {
            nextSlide();
          }
          else if (pixelsMoved < -SWIPE_SIZE) {
           prevSlide();
          }
        }, false);
      };

------
tzury
duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1272481>

------
47
This is slow as hell. I do not understand why people think HTML5 can replace
Flash. Flash is big and bloated but still perform better than HTML5 in all the
so called demos i have seen.

~~~
sketerpot
What browser are you using? I've tested it on Safari/OSX and Chrome/Windows,
and it was perfectly fast and responsive, even on a three-year-old budget
laptop.

------
duairc
This consistently crashes Epiphany.

------
jacoblyles
Breaks the back button.

------
crocowhile
how the hell can they find my exact location?

~~~
jodrellblank
How exact are we talking? IP Geolocation has been around a long time, but
isn't very exact.

Are you an Opera user? They have links with the Skyhook WiFi access point
databases to locate people (like the iPhone 2G does) -
<http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2009/03/26_2/>

~~~
crocowhile
Alright, I figured it out. They go through the data collected by google
through the street view car: [http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/04/how-
google-collects...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/04/how-google-
collects-wifi-data.html)

That's the only way they can know the coordinates of were I live since it's a
residential area and the only wifi I see are mine and the two from the
neighbors.

